# No aneurysms



## oldneophyte

Hello - I'm a music lover but don't know much about classical music. What I'm looking for though is relatively mellow classical - no surprise crashing cymbals that will give me a heart attack. Perhaps another way to describe it would be classical that isn't particularly cinematic or dramatic - just very beautiful relaxing music to read a book to, correct papers to, etc.

Thanks very much, I appreciate the time.

- Warren


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Moira

There are some lovely compilation CDs with "Relaxing" music.

One of these is "Relaxing Classics", 50 calming classical tracks. Good recordings too. Sony Classical. 4 CDs. CDSM528. There are several others in this series as well - Romantic Classics, Movie Classics and Choral Classics. 

I am busy listening my way through this series at the moment.


----------



## Ukko

New Age. You are looking for New Age. Or 'classical' music that might as well be... New Age.

Or... look for barcarolles and pavannes. Beautiful, and too short to be boring.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

_Liebestod _relaxing?!!
If you want relaxing Wagner, the _Siegfried idyll_ does the trick.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

oldneophyte said:


> ... just very beautiful relaxing music to read a book to, correct papers to, etc.


Or even to listen to, perhaps.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jeremy Marchant said:


> _Liebestod _relaxing?!!
> If you want relaxing Wagner, the _Siegfried idyll_ does the trick.


I know it isn't _really_ relaxing, but I thought it would have been interesting to see what the response was.


----------



## Ravndal

Gorecki Symphony No. 3

Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115

Schumann Piano Quintet In E Flat Major, Op. 44


----------



## Ramako

Haydn piano sonatas are my favourite background listening.
Perhaps try the London symphonies?
Or anything good by Bach (Brandenburgs, Orchestral suites etc.)?


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------

